# Suche Lederer mit Classicmuster schwarze Drachenschuppengamaschen



## Patiekrice (21. März 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

 

ich suche einen Spieler, der mir gegen Mats Schwarze Drachenschuppengamaschen herstellen kann. Auf dem Serverbund  Garrosh/Shattrath/Nozdormu.

 

Einfach eine PN schreiben, ich melde mich dann in Game. 

 

Grüße


----------



## Aun (21. März 2015)

schade, falsche server


----------



## Patiekrice (22. März 2015)

meh. Man kann so ein Zeug immer noch nicht severübergreifend handeln? DAMMIT BLIZZARD. Fühle mich wie in '43.


----------



## DuftPunk (22. März 2015)

bin leider auch auf dem falschen Server sorry


----------

